# Recognition of Academic Qualification



## abhijitroy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All,

As a part of Jobseeker/Employment Visa process, one needs to check his qualification equivalance and get the same recognised.

[Submit Proof of Academic Qualification (from a German university or equal or equivalent to a German academic degree).Kindly refer to Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank in order to find further details about the equivalence of your degree. In case your degree is only partially equivalent ('bedingt vergleichbar') you are requested to get it your degree recognized via http://www.kmk.org/zab/zeugnisbewertungen.html]

Can some who has gone through this process guide me through.. I am have Bachelor of Technology Degree in Electronics & Communication. (Do we have to get university/college's recognition as well?)

Abhijit


----------

